# unir  varios trasformadores



## maravillasaudio (Sep 9, 2009)

hola pregunto?  si uno varios trasformadores de 90v simetricos,, pero los uno despues de la rectificacion,,,  no tengo porque tener problemas no??
osease   90+ 90-   asi unidos  varios trasformadores toroidales.

y la otra pregunta  si uno varios trasfos pero da la casualidad de que uno en continua da  90 volts y otro da  ejemplo  100v   y los unimos....  sacara 100?
 se que las baterias ejemplo de 12   juntas  muchas  y se te eleva el amperaje por cada una  y no el voltaje a no ser que sean en serie.
y se puede juntar varias baterias aunque una tenga 12 v y otra 14  y no tienen problemas...
pero en los transformadores  sucedera igual¡¡¡


----------



## hellfull (Sep 9, 2009)

ombre maravillas,despues de tu super amplificador como puedes preguntar eso?? jaja

pues yo creo que si se pueden unir despues de rectificarlos pero solamente si son iguales los transformadores,osea 2 toroidales por ejemplo.

pues yo uni 1 toroidal con 1 de los otros despues de rectificarlos y nose porque se calentaban los 2 sin nada conectado.


prueba aver que pasa y ya veras.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola.
Con las baterías (ambas del mismo voltaje) no hay problema que los voltajes sean diferentes, ya que la de mayor voltaje carga a la de menor voltaje y se ponen en equilibrio los voltajes.
Con los transformadores no ocurre lo mismo, en éste caso ambos deben tener el mismo voltaje.
Si unes uno de 90V, con uno de 100V, solo trabaja el de 100V, ya que el de 90V va a tener los diodos de su rectificador polarizados inversamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aldemarar (Sep 12, 2009)

si quieres unir transformadores en paralelo deven tener el mismo voltage lo que logras es aumentar amperage y por ende potencia. si los colocas en serie suves el voltage todo esto lo puedes haser antes de rectificarlo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 12, 2009)

Para mi seria mas facil que hagas las combinaciones antes de rectificar y filtrar, pero eso si, las tensiones de los transformadores deben ser muy parecidas si los vas a colocar en paralelo (mayor corriente - igual voltaje), si no uno de los dos se va a calentar mas (depende que tan grande sea la diferencia).

Si los vas a poner en serie la corriente total sera la que pueda proporcionar el transformador de menor potencia, por ejemplo: si colocas un transformador de 25vac 1A y otro de 25vac 50A en serie el resultado sera 50vac 1A. Mucho ojo con las fase, para que sume y no reste.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

Depende, de cuántos Kw son los transformadores y cuántos metros de diámetro tienen?

No será que has agarrado un par de toros y les diste varias vueltas de alambre, no?   


Perdón, perdón, es que no me pude resistir


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

Aprovecho el post para preguntar algo similar que me ocurre a mi.
Tengo 2 transformadores iguales, con varios secundarios cada uno, pero son simples, es decir, tienen salidas de 20-48-60-80-110 Voltios y la tierra. Lo que quería saber es como conectarlos entre ellos para tener 48-0-48 para un ampli, ¿puede ser conectando la tierra de los dos y usando como extremos las salidas de 48V y como tierra la conexion entre los dos?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

Cuidado que estás conectando el primario de una manera que, por lo menos, podemos llamar "rara".

Si hay tres cables en el primario (no es lo más frecuente) el trecero sí va a tierra y debe ser una pantalla. Usualmente NO está.
En tu caso, asegurate muy bien de no tener autotransformadores, porque podrías nacer un lindo desastre. Tienen que ser sí o sí transformadores hechos y derechos.

Por lo demás, la conexión es como esa que planteás: El final del primero conectado al inicio del segundo forman la nueva tierra y los otros dos extremos dan las tensiones.

Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

Me equivoqué en el dibujo, en el primario solo tiene 230V-400V-0V.
Entonces resumiendo por seguridad:
Conectar las tierras de los secundarios entre si, y utilizar las salidas como un trafo de 48-0-48 no?
Por si acaso haré la prueba con una lámpara en serie, que no me gusta llevarme esos sustos típicos de la profesion...
Un saludo y muchas gracias por la aclaración Cacho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2010)

Tienen olor a ascensor esos trafos .


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tienen olor a ascensor esos trafos .


¿De verdad? Pero me valen para mi propósito supongo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2010)

Si sirven.

Son como los de los controles de las salas de máquinas de ascensores.

Podrias rebobinarle primario y secundario (con el mismo alambre) y utilizar uno solo por amplificador.

Saludos !


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 28, 2010)

Ahm, pues no lo sabía (no te acostarás sin saber algo más).
Me voy a pensar lo de rebobinarlo ya que los 2 transformadores juntos pesan algo así como 1 elefante adulto...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

Che, que no pueden ser tan  pesados... Son de 340VA...

Un detalle: Ya que estás pensando en rebobinar y esas cosas, si usás la salida de 48V como referencia necesitás una de 0V (la tenés) y otra de 96V para hacer  simétrica la tensión. 
Eso es un poco menos que los 110V que entrega en el extremo. Con sacarle algunas vueltas al secundario (sin rebobinar todo) ya estarías listo para instalarlo.

Tendrías que, o bien adivinar un poco, o bien desenrollar hasta llegar a la salida de 80V. Ahí sabés que esa cantidad de vueltas equivale a 30V. Regla de tres y te da cuántas vueltas tenés que dar para llegar a los 96V (van a ser apenas más de la mitad de las que desenrollaste ).

Un solo trafo para el ampli  .


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2010)

Me parece que no te he entendido bien cacho. ¿A que te refieres con usar la salida de 48V como referencia, a usarla como tierra en la fuente terminada?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> ¿A que te refieres con usar la salida de 48V como referencia, a usarla como tierra en la fuente terminada?


Exacto.

Si tomás esa como tierra vas a tener 48-0-62V, así que sacando unas vueltas del final del secundario llegarías a los 48-0-48V que buscás 

Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2010)

Y digo yo desde mi humilde opinion, ¿no sería mas sencillo quitarle algunas vueltas a la salida de 60V para obtener 48 y usar el 0 como tierra, en vez de referenciarlo a 48V?
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2010)

Con eso tendrías 0-48-48V, con estas dos últimas salidas en fase (o sea, habrá 0V entre cada una de las salidas de "48V"). Además, al desenrollar para llegar hasta ese punto vas a encontrarte con la "amable" sorpresa de que tenés que llegar hasta la salida de 48V y... ¡No está más la de 60V!

Y además, para llegar a la derivación de 60V tendrías que desenrollar buena parte del secundario.

Pongamos un ejemplo tosco de cómo se arman los trafos:
Supongamos que está todo hecho para que te de una relación de 1 vuelta por Volt en el secundario. Uno de 48-0-48V se empieza a enrollar (este extremo será el inicio), se dan 48 vueltas y se saca la derivación central. Ahí se toma el punto de 0V.
Seguimos enrollando otras 48 vueltas en el mismo sentido y ahí tenemos el final, con otros 48V.

En el caso de tus trafos tenés el inicio (de donde sacás los 0V), unas cuantas vueltas y la primera salida, de 20V. Otras cuantas y la segunda, 48V, más vueltas y llegás a la de 60V, después la de 80 y por fin, unas cuantas más y la de 110V.
Si empezás a desenrollar el secundario, hacés el camino inverso 

Saludos

EDIT: podés llegar a encontrarte con varios devanados independientes, pero no es muy frecuente ni es fácil desarmar sólo uno. Si el caso de tus trafos fuera este (de los varios devanados) podrías operar sobre el de 60V para lograr 48V.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 29, 2010)

Ok entonces ya lo entiendo, si son secundarios con distintos bobinados mi idea es válida, pero en el caso (seguro) que sean el mismo bobinado no se podría hacer de esa manera, sino como la que explicabas antes... ok ok, entendido.
Muchas gracias!

EDIT: ¿No podría comprobar con el multímetro si son distintos bobinados, midiendo Ohms de alguna forma?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> ¿No podría comprobar con el multímetro si son distintos bobinados, midiendo Ohms de alguna forma?


Si fueran varios bobinados independientes tendrías todos los inicios juntos el el punto marcado como 0V.
Separándolos podrías medir cuál es cual usando el medidor de continuidad del tester.

De lo contrario (con todos los inicios unidos) podrías hacerlo con un tester de *muchísima* precisión para medir la resistencia de los bobinados. El de menor resistencia es el de menor tensión, el que le sigue es el segundo y así hasta los 110V, que serán los que entrega el de mayor resistencia.

Ahora bien, para identificar en qué caso de bobinado estás y usando ese tester de mucha precisión,  medís desde 0V a 20V la resistencia y te da un valor X.
Ahora medís desde 0V hasta (digamos) 48V. Da un valor Y.
Medís de la salida de 20V a la de 48V y... Si son dos bobinados independientes el valor será X+Y (estarás midiendo desde 48V a 0V y de ahí a 20V). Si no son independientes el valor será Y-X (medís desde uno hasta el otro y nada más).

Pero de nuevo, necesitás mucha precisión en el tester para que sea una medición confiable (hablamos de resistencias de menos de 1 Ohm, y diferencias de bastante menos todavía).

Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 30, 2010)

mmm... mi tester es de los "normalitos", así que no podré hacerlo así. Seguramente quitaré todos los bobinados y calculandolo pondré los míos propios para salidas 30-0-30, ya que me interesa bastante el amplificador de ejtagle de 200 WRMS con 2 mosfet, clase D.
Muchas gracias de nuevo cacho, tu si que sabes ;-)


----------



## Nimer (Abr 30, 2010)

Pero con el tester midiendo continuidad no sirve? Poniendo una punta en donde comienza el bobinado, y la otra en cualquiera de los demás.. No debería darle la pauta de que se trata o no de un mismo bobinado y ya?


----------



## Cacho (May 1, 2010)

Sólo si lográs separar los inicios de los bobinados. Si no, estás en lo mismo que al principio.

En el dibujo, el caso 1 es el trafo con un solo devanado del que se van sacando las derivaciones. En el 2 (es un solo primario que quedó dibujado así para hacerme la vida más fácil) ves cómo los inicios de los secundarios están todos conectados (ahí tendrás los 0V). Si ponés el tester sin separar los inicios no lográs medir nada concreto a menos que tengas uno de muchísima precisión.

​
Saludos


----------

